# Cocoa



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

cocoa trying to disguise herself amongst my dreads. lol










then hiding behind them.


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

if only she had a pink tail... :0)

Leila


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, yeah, she'd fit right in. haha. 

she finally came out though... 










you can see where fifi power grooms her :/


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

oh gosh! but she is still very beautiful, even with a bald patch!

You shoudl go otu with her on your shoulder, and see how many people notice the rat tail 

Leila :0)


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

hehe yeah. her and fifi go on outings with me occasionally. 

i was in the car yesterday and someone parked near us was really rude  saying how disgusting they were. ugh some people are so narrow minded.


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

we always get strange looks, people are just rude! I teach in my house, and one of the older girls is so frightened, and just keeps on about how horrid they are. I'm hoping she'll get over it, as there's no way my boys are moving anywhere awya from the front room in their stupidly large cage!!

Leila :0)


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

and you shouldn't have to move them. not in your own home. i just wish people wouldn't be so hard on them at first without knowing what they're like. my boss disliked rats, but now that she has gotten to know mine, she loves their little personalities...


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

if you can't say anything nice...

i just get heated over the nerve of some people. just because you don't like them doesn't mean you have to tell me how disgusting they are, etc. obviously, i like them somewhat if i have one on my shoulder, so just buzz off.  if i see you out walking your dog (although i like dogs and this would never happen) i would never run up to you and start telling you about what awful pets they make, and how disgusting they are, and how we should just exterminate them all. it's like, what gives you any right to tell me that?


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

ya, my mom hated the idea of me getting rats and then my dad talked to her and now i am alowed to have rats!!
now my mom is even holding them and touching there tail (she hated the tail but i love there tails) which is a big step up for her.
hehe, now i have more than one rat!!
ttyl,
bffel3


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

my mom was always nervous about me taking my rats out in public. she said that some people, a lot of people, don't like them and they are afraid of them and i should consider other people. my response. i don't like dogs. that does not mean that other people don't walk their dogs. in fact you have 16 living in this house right now, and i don't like them. you make in interact with them and everything. even help you with your chores of them and you refuse to help me with my chores with my rats. something is out of sink here. i'm takin my rats out. 

and i did. and they loved all the new smells and in 5 years i've only come across 2 people with fearful reactions. a small handful of oh! gross! reactions (they then got closer and started patting them) and i've gotten stopped over and over again with people asking about them and wanting to hold them and telling me how when they were a kid they had one as a pet too. i have yet to meet a subway employee that doesn't think they are awsome (never been told to leave from there either though i have of other stores).

but i think i missed something with coco. does she have a bald spot? she's very beautiful regardless though.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah that's her bald spot where fifi, the dominant girl, power grooms her. they don't fight, and cocoa hasn't ever bled, but she has bald shoulders. i've seen fifi do it, she'll be grooming her really nicely then all of a sudden cocoa will squeak and fifi will stop and she'll have pulled a tuft :/ she only does it on her shoulders. and she stops as soon as cocoa squeaks, then they kinda snuggle together, like she's sorry :/ 

twitch i've wanted to go into places with fifi aswell but i've dreaded their reactions because alot of people here don't like them. in my area you aren't even allowed to sell rats as pets, i had to drive over half an hour to get to where i could buy my girls. 

i usually just wait outside while my other half goes in, one day i'd love to be able to just walk around with her. 

we're having a charity day here for the rspca, called the million paws walk, you pay a small fee and then it's like a fun walk thing with your pets, and there's displays and things, i'm taking fifi and cocoa to that and a few other ratty owners i know are as well. >^.^<


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

ah yes power grooming. babydoll does that to poor little rosie. rosie doesn't even squeak about it, just pus up with it. but i caught babydoll doing it so i know who the culprit is. she had the same bald spot though smaller when she first came home so i think her sister used to do it to her too, which is probably why she doesn't make a fuss about it. she's gotten used to it. 

i've been told to leave a few places i went into with a rat on my shoulder but most of the time everyone's ok with it. like i said, never been kicked out of subway. i wouldn't go through a place i would stay a long time at like a mall, but little stores, when i'm just going in to grab some milk or whatnot i'll try my luck. the worst they can do is tell me to leave. then i know not to go in there with my rat again and the next corner store gets my business instead. once i start up my own store pets will be encouraged to come inside!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Cocoa is beautiful! I love how she hides in the dreads.

I've converted a handful of my friends now - most of them were creeped out by the tail. One of these friends screamed and jumped the first time Lizzy crawled on her - then she rode with me to get Lark. When we were trying to pick one out, she had them crawling all over her and wasn't nervous at all. She got peed on twice and pooped on once and was still happy to see the ratty babies. I'm pretty proud of that! I love converting people.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

She's so pretty <3 Just like my Zinc. If you ever get pictures of her belly let me know, I'd love to use them on my website <3 With credit, of course.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks everyone, and of course you can kayratz. i have a few better pics on my camera i'll upload them later and post them.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

here's a few from when she was monkeying about on her cage...


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i take my rats out in public all the time, actually we are taking her to the park today!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww she is so cute!
sorry for that post its just i was replying to a different post but then it just wennt onto this one for some odd reason! i find that so wierd!
very cute rats by the way!!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

page one of this post we're talking about taking our rats out in public. lol. so your reply fits anyway :lol:


----------

